# Cambio de potenciometro



## txt1986 (Nov 4, 2010)

Se puede cambiar los potenciometros de un ecualizador que tiene unos del tipo deslizantes a unos potenciometros rotativos sin cambiar o modificar la plaqueta? o sea haciendo alguna conexión en paralelo entre la plaqueta (donde están los contactos donde está el potenciometro deslizante) y el potenciometro rotativo? Si necesitan fotos tratare de ponerlas para que se me entienda mejor


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

txt1986 dijo:


> Se puede cambiar los potenciometros de un ecualizador que tiene unos del tipo deslizantes a unos potenciometros rotativos sin cambiar o modificar la plaqueta? o sea haciendo alguna conexión en paralelo entre la plaqueta (donde están los contactos donde está el potenciometro deslizante) y el potenciometro rotativo? Si necesitan fotos tratare de ponerlas para que se me entienda mejor


 

Los podes conectar mediantes cables, solo tenes que saber cuales son los terminales de cada uno!!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 4, 2010)

Asegúrate de saber si los potes a sustituir son lineales o logarítmicos.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Asegúrate de saber si los potes a sustituir son lineales o logarítmicos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
La mayoria de los eq ( por no decir todos) usan los potes lineales!!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 5, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> La mayoria de los eq* ( por no decir todos)* usan los potes lineales!!



Tu lo has dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## txt1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pero lo puedo hacer sin sacar el potenciometro deslizante? o sea soldar el pot rotatorio a los contactos del deslizante ,dejar el deslizante al máximo y controlarlo solo con el rotatorio.. andará? por lo de logaritmicos o lineal no tengo idea de que tipo son..


----------



## claudio230 (Nov 5, 2010)

noooo sin sacar  el pote deslizante no por que estarias poniendo en paralelo dos potes por lo menos tenes que desconectarlos de la placa a los deslizantes lo demas es buscar el mismo valor, si son lineales o logaritmicos como ya han dicho la mayoria son lineales y lo demas es la artesania de cada uno para ver como quedan fisicamente


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

txt1986 dijo:


> Pero lo puedo hacer sin sacar el potenciometro deslizante? o sea soldar el pot rotatorio a los contactos del deslizante ,dejar el deslizante al máximo y controlarlo solo con el rotatorio.. andará? por lo de logaritmicos o lineal no tengo idea de que tipo son..


 

De andar, andara, pero no tendras una variacion lineal, por otro parte, para que quieres poner ese pote en lugar del deslizante?


----------



## txt1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pasa que son los potenciometros de un ampli que reciclé de una radiocasetera que me regalaron y le arme un gabinete tipo vintage, con una tapa donde están las ranuras para los potenciometros. Mi idea era hacerlo de acrílico transparente y poner un foquito adentro para que se vea la plaqueta pero era imposible hacer las ranuras. Me querían cobrar $10 por c/ranura y tenia $70 en total en agujeros. Por eso ahora tiene una tapa de madera balsa de 0.5 cm que la reforcé, pero al poner y sacar las fichas de la guitarra y la compu se me quiere quebrar la madera.  La verdad me gusta como quedó pero lo quiero arreglar definitivamente. Después pongo fotos para que vean bien porque mi hmno. llevó la camara.



claudio230 dijo:


> noooo sin sacar  el pote deslizante no por que estarias poniendo en paralelo dos potes por lo menos tenes que desconectarlos de la placa a los deslizantes lo demas es buscar el mismo valor, si son lineales o logaritmicos como ya han dicho la mayoria son lineales y lo demas es la artesania de cada uno para ver como quedan fisicamente


 
Como busco el mismo valor? valor de qué?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

txt1986 dijo:


> Como busco el mismo valor? valor de qué?


 
Se referia al valor de los potenciometros! que uses el mismo valor para no tener modificacion en los cortes y realzes del EQ.


----------



## Electronec (Nov 6, 2010)

txt1986 dijo:


> Como busco el mismo valor? valor de qué?



Mira en el chasis de los potes a sustituir, ahí debe de poner el valor (ohmios) y si no...................con un polímetro..............muy sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

En lugar de esa maera utiliza MDF, es facil de trabajar y luego le podes hacer lo que quieras, pintar etc y te quedara un buen acabado, normalmente en el cuerpo del pote dice por ejemplo 10K 20k,22k,50K seguio de una letra que es A o B (en algunos no lo ponen)  en ese tipo de equipo suelen ser abiertos...


Te doy una idea para que tu hagas las ranuras, si tenes habilidades manuales pode hacerlo vos y bien proligjo, podes probar primero en MDF si tenes un perforador de banco, o un soporte para taldro portatil, necesitas preparte un tope que puedas desplazar luego distancias iguales te compras una fresa para madera o metal de unos 4 mm de diametro (el mandril tiene que quedar cerca de la zona de trabajo) y prolijamente haces la perforación en un extremo de lo que sera tu ranura, este debe quedar hacia el fondo(esto ya apoyando sobre tu guia) y empujando suavmente, la fresa ira "comiendo el material es conveniente poner un tope del otro lado para evitar  que se te corra de costado, con paciencia podras hacerlo , y luego podes probar con acrilico, Es cuestión de maña  y paciencia.

Para el que diga que estoy loco, esto se lo sugeri a un amigo que ni lerdo ni perezoso armo el dispositivo, todo con maderas, hizo las ranuras luego pinto  y rotulo y una vez terminado ni idea del material con que estaba echo y como era de esperar luego utilizo acrilico, y finalmente aluminio, ya para  esto se habia fabricado un montaje con un tornillo que empujaba el materal en forma uniforme. 

Hizo frentes en aluminio de 5mm, e incluso utilizando mechas de tres puntas hacias las perforaciones cilindricas y quedaban joyita, no se si me quedan fotos de eso si las encuentro las subo

Saludos

PD al que le interese la idea y quiera algun dato o idea dicional con todo gusto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> PD al que le interese la idea y quiera algun dato o idea dicional con todo gusto


Hola panda!
No te reprimas y hacé un tutorial con eso!!!
Esa es una materia que tengo pendiente hace 30 años!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola Ezavalla!!!! como estas? yo reponiendome de terrible gripe.....

Vamos a preparar el material, ya que creo que es una de las cosas que a la mayoria nos a pasado y nos ha frenado en muchos proyectos, sobre todos a los que estan en el interior donde no era facil conseguir gabinetes de acuerdo a nuestras necesidades....


Con los materiales y posibilidades que hay on dia icnluyendo herramientas para el hobbysta y la compra via internet se pueden hacer cosas muy buenas y que estan al alcance de cualquiera que tenga un poco de habilidad manual, yo en tu caso ya he visto tus trabajos, excelentes y muy prolijos..

Asi que bueno veo como preparo el materilal ja casi seguro que voy a tener que hacer el dispositivo, porque no encuentro las fotos y otras cosas, creo que me las pidieron y alli fue el material, pero no importa, lo haremos para compartirlo con la comunidad, ja, en mi caso gozo de mis primos que tienen fresadoras de torreta con reglas electrónica con precisión de .01 y alli hago las cosas raras

incluso algo que ahora no se consigue esos adaptadores para potes que se enroscaban en el cuepro y tenia una forma similar para sujetar en el frente tan comunes hace muchos años recuerdo eran de latón

Saludos desde mi Córdoba natal


----------



## matiaszener (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola comunidad, tengo una gran inquietud, tengo en mente un proyecto el cual consiste el conectar mi controlador de cd vieja a mi pc, para esto utilize un joystick usb y dos programillas, esta* qu*edando barbaroo!!! pero el uni*c*o problema que tengo son los potenciometros !!!! el joystick tiene dos potenciometros circulares por cada analogico (en total 4 potenciometros) cuando *qu*iero conectar mi pòtenciometro deslizable se me hace un liooo, alguna sugerencia?? 


http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_8514010potenciometrodesliza.jpg





PD: no soy tecnico ni nada *que* se le asemeje, solo se soldar y desarmar cosas, ...


----------

